

A chunk of the “deep web” went down over the weekend; Tor users should be wary - kfitchard
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/05/a-chunk-of-the-deep-web-went-down-over-the-weekend-and-tor-users-should-be-wary/

======
nakedrobot2
They mean to say "dark web" when they say "deep web".

